# for sale: Abeka 2nd & 3rd grade materials



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I have good, used Abeka books, curriculum, and teacher keys for 2nd and 3rd grade. If you're interested, please p.m. me for more info.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Just a reminder that these materials are still available.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

To make things simpler, I'm just going to list all the materials here. Please bear with me, I'm still learning some basics on the computer. The prices listed are half the original price from Abeka. Some of these are new, the rest in excellent condition, except for one curriculum which is in good condition. If you want to buy everything for one grade, I will pay the shipping to mail it to you. 

Second Grade

Story Tree (reader)	$4.73
Treasure Chest (reader) 5.25
Hidden Treasure (reader) 4.73
No Longer a Nobody (reader) 4.50
Paths of Gold (reader) 4.73
Sunshine Meadows (reader) 5.25
Silver Sails (reader) 4.73
Growing Up Where Jesus
Lived (reader) 4.73
All Kinds of Animals (reader) 5.25
Primary Bible Reader 5.25
Handbook for Reading 4.73
Letters & Sounds Test Key 3.75
Homeschool Phonics, Reading,
& Spelling 2 Curriculum	17.50
Homeschool Writing & Seatwork
2 Curriculum 7.50
Homeschool Arithmetic 2
Curriculum/Lesson Plans 17.50
Arithmetic 2 Test & Speed Drills
Teacher Key 4.83
Enjoying Godâs World 2 5.25
Health, Safety & Manners 2 5.25
Our America 5.25

Third Grade Abeka

Paths to Adventure (reader) 4.73
Footprints (reader) 4.73
Better Bridges (reader) 4.73
Pilgrim Boy (reader) 4.73
Secret in the Maple Tree (reader)	4.73
Worlds of Wonder (reader) 5.25
Pilgrims Progress (reader) 5.25
Primary Bible Reader 5.25
Handbook for Reading 4.73
Language 3 Test Key 4.82
Language 3 Curriculum/
Lesson Plans 20.00
Language 3 Teacher Ed. 9.48
Reading 3 Curriculum/
Lesson Plans 15.00
Arithmetic 3 Teacher Key 9.48
Arithmetic 3 Curriculum/Lesson	15.00
Arithmetic 3 Test & Drills
Answer Key 4.83
Our American Heritage	6.25
Homeschool Health &
Science Curriculum	7.50
Exploring Godâs World	6.25
Exploring Godâs World 
Answer Key for text	3.98
Exploring Godâs World
Teacher Test, Quiz, and
Worksheet Key 4.83
Health, Safety, and Manners 5.25
Health, Safety, and Manners
Answer Key for text	3.98
Health, Safety, and Manners3
Test, Quiz, and worksheet
Key 4.83
Our American Heritage tests
And quizzes 2.38

Our American Heritage tests
And quizzes key	4.83

Our American Heritage Map
Study skills 2.38
Our American Heritage Study
Skills Answer Key	4.83

Our American Heritage Answer
Key to text questions	3.98

History 3 Curriculum and Lesson
Plans 5.50


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I sent you a pm and listed the materials I'd like to buy. Have you seen it yet?


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

mammabooh said:


> I sent you a pm and listed the materials I'd like to buy. Have you seen it yet?


Just got your pm and sent a reply.


----------

